# falla en ampificador jl audio 500/5



## gottesvil (Feb 15, 2008)

hola que tal a todos espero me puedan ayudar........ tengo un amplificador jl audio modelo 500/5  http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_amps.php?amp_id=256 y el problema que tiene es que al encender el estereo, prende el led de low ohm , esto no se a que se deba ya que lo hace aun en vacio ( solo corriente, tierra , remoto) mi duda es que es lo que falla.
sera algo que se desoldo internamente, falta de potencia o no se, lo e llevado a revisar con varios tecnicos en electronica y me dicen que no lo pueden reparar por que esta muy complicado y que no encuentran la falla. 
si alguno de ustedes les a pasado esto con algun amplificador me podrian decir que falla tenia?.

es todo muchas gracias por la atensión
saludos


----------



## zopilote (Feb 16, 2008)

Vi un amplificador como ese y presenta una placa negra en la que uno no podia seguir a donde diablos se conectaban, como tiene dos fuentes y  cuatro amplificador puenteables y targetas muy juntas, componentes SMD ( SG3525) lo deje de lado por que no existe ni  un manual en el que tu pudieras guiarte. Solo por presentar un corto en una salida, se hecho a perder una etapa, y por lo complicado que resulta desoldar para medir los transistores. y no decir de su desarmado y armado, es una locura. Lo que te recomendaria es que le saques los transistores Mosfet finales de
una sección (suelen ser dos o el de cuatro MOS) y encenderlo para determinar si es la etapa malograda, asi revisar solo esa. Y si no puedes encontrar el desperfecto de esa dejarla asi, por que podras utilizar las demás. Suerte.



zopilote


----------



## gottesvil (Feb 16, 2008)

............... gracias por leer el post ... me e dado cuenta que el problema es en el canal de el sub ya que al mover alguna configuracion mete mucho ruido al sub y en los canales de bocinas no hay problema .... y vale la pena reparar este amplificador ya que la verdad es algo caro y prefiero gastar en reparacion a que se heche a perder todo.

Buscare alguien que sepa arreglarlo y les cuento que problema es el que tenia..
saludos


----------

